
Valve allows devs to put anything on steam unless illegal or trolling - maskedinvader
https://gizmodo.com/valve-says-game-devs-can-now-put-anything-on-steam-unle-1826626586
======
imhelpingu
Oh no there's no telling what horrible games I'll end up playing. I guess I'll
finally have to hire that hipster to follow me around and cover my eyes and
ears when they deem it appropriate.

